# Look what i found...



## OoH (Nov 28, 2003)

http://www.7thgencivic.com/forums/showthre...766#post2071766


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Did you guys read the rest of that thread???

Ok guys, you all go over there and destroy that site: I look the other way









*_edit_*
Oops, did I think that or actually say that?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

OK...so who is going to plan the invasion to spam that board


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

word for word huh i think that guy just copy/pasted that sh*t.

im up for a spam sandwich this will help make it spread easier(lube for the spammer)

look at what this guy said in the same fourm



> So very true, but if they were to stumble across our board do you think they'd say the same thing? haha


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

we should fuckin 0wn them....besides theyre the ones making fun of piranha boards online...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

tough guys in civics


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I got an idea.... lets pour thousands into a freegin' honda civic.... just go buy a beamer ****.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I know for one thing, Im way more interested in a guy that has fish than a guy that has built up a rice rocket.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I got an idea.... lets pour thousands into a freegin' honda civic.... go buy a beamer ****.


 hey whats with the forum bashing


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mr.freez said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I got an idea.... lets pour thousands into a freegin' honda civic.... go buy a beamer ****.
> ...


 Not bashing their board, just their hobby as they did ours.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 Yeah just like how their loud annoying cars have to make up for something


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

o ok i gotcha


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I got an idea.... lets pour thousands into a freegin' honda civic.... go buy a beamer ****.
> ...


 This is the famous exception to the rule - after all the no-nudity stuff going on lately, I guess we can all use some fun









Or in other words: they started...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i wonder how long before this thread gets over there now and when the battle will

start :laugh:

sweet lu sign up over there and keep askin them if low octane is ok in my civic


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I hope not. I want to go to sleep tonight, plus they have many more members


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I hope not. I want to go to sleep tonight, plus they have many more members


 but we have sweet lu and a few others :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> sweet lu sign up over there and keep askin them if low octane is ok in my civic


 Classic :laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mr.freez said:


> i wonder how long before this thread gets over there now and when the battle will
> 
> start :laugh:
> 
> sweet lu sign up over there and keep askin them if low octane is ok in my civic


 LOL


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

civics are for ****------sorry


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

please people dont be signing up and spamming their board....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Is it time to deploy the Bobme yet?


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

lol


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i had to bash them


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

2muchpimpjuic said:


> civics are for ****------sorry


 Careful man, I drive a Civic

of course I'm not one of those corny riceboys


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> please people dont be signing up and spamming their board....


 wouldnt think, of it besides i dont like to share my spam i keep it for p-fury


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

come on fellas. they got lke a million more people then us


----------



## Newbee007 (May 29, 2004)

Count me in!!!

I can't stand those little fart can rice wagons....... Everytime one of those morons pulls up next to my car they think it's time to race.

I have to admit though I goat them along every now and then......
I have a rumbly exhaust and all I have to do is let off the gas and let it growl a bit and they're like a P grabbing a feeder. They down shift weave in and out of traffic all to prove to me how "fast" their cars are. NOT


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> i had to bash them


 might have been a bad ideal to sign in as

piranha-fury for the user name









but good lookin out


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think OoH deserves a public flogging for starting this, btw...
















j/k


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

i smell blood.... civic blood.... muhahaha. lets show them some PIRANHA-FURY


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> > i had to bash them
> 
> 
> might have been a bad ideal to sign in as
> ...


 i didnt use that some one else must have


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod: im starting a war with there site
and looking for recrutes
grab the torches and pitch forks and lets go


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

Blitz023 said:


> i smell blood.... civic blood.... muhahaha. lets show them some PIRANHA-FURY


oh no! anything but the PIRANHA-FURY! There is no need to unleash all that fury, much less piranha fury!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

Look, this big muffler makes this Civic fast!!


----------



## OoH (Nov 28, 2003)

hehe...

too funny.. still laughing about piranha 45 'no sex sh*t'

anyway they keep on locking the threads so thats no fun...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hays98 said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > > i had to bash them
> ...


o sorry then but the thread they started still deserved some kinda response









hank jr. is the man


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

aww snap dawg! where did you get dat pic of my ride y0!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nofriends said:


> Blitz023 said:
> 
> 
> > i smell blood.... civic blood.... muhahaha. lets show them some PIRANHA-FURY
> ...


:laugh: man someone is from the honda site
now that he will be spamming this thread it will be closed soon









so dont feed the troll


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

yea the piranha fury is even too much for you guys to handle. I have tapped into it and have become unstoppable!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

They have Friggin CIVICS, I like cars as much as the next guy but civics? I bet they all Idolize Paul Walker. What a bunch of Losers.....


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

sh*t yea we do! His golden curls, sexy tan, and massive pecs.. OH and his car too.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHA. Look at what I said to them.







Here it is.


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

dissed again!! man.. I would hate to drive a civic after a brutal thrashing like that!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

You liked that one.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

garybusey said:


> They have Friggin CIVICS, I like cars as much as the next guy but civics? I bet they all Idolize Paul Walker. What a bunch of Losers.....


 exactly its a civic ?















thats a Girls car


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

Well slap my ass and call me susie! This is news to me!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHA. Look at this one.This one.


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

Here's a little secret for you...

I think about piranhas when Im having sex. They are so hot and full of fury.. I cant resist!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I know for one thing, Im way more interested in a guy that has fish than a guy that has built up a rice rocket.


 like me....


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

HAHAHA. You should see the PM I sent. It was kind of racist but I only said most of it to piss this kid off.


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

Yea, you're hot. What do you say you bring your piranhas to my place and we have dinner big boy?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I know for one thing, Im way more interested in a guy that has fish than a guy that has built up a rice rocket.
> ...


 Exactly


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nofriends said:


> Yea, you're hot. What do you say you bring your piranhas to my place and we have dinner big boy?


 Channa he wants you to buttrape him


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

By fish do you mean mangina or something? Im confused here.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

nofriends said:


> Here's a little secret for you...
> 
> I think about piranhas when Im having sex. They are so hot and full of fury.. I cant resist!


 you have nofriends b/c you drive a civic


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

Dammit! why didnt anybody tell me that sooner! And to think I threw away all my piranhas and bought my civic!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Hahaha. They erased my threads because they don't want publicity because they know everyone wil come here.







And they don't want eveyone to really know how gay there site is.


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

Stunning logic my friend! You amaze me yet again!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok, you know what this is going to go on forever. So I am going to be the better person who picks up women with out having to use a car and stop thrashing.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

done up civics are for hairdressers and other **** people









and they look sh*t


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Yes, lets spend 30,000$ on a car that cost 15,000. Ok ITS A HONDA CIVIC. A BITCH CAR. AN EVOLUTION I MIGHT UNDERSTAND. BUT A HONDA CIVIC? If Paul Walker and Vin Diesel asked to run a train on you, you would let them wouldn't you? You probably dream about souping up your car to make yourself look like just another fast and furious poser. Thats what everyone else sees when they see souped up civics on the road.. Piece of sh*t cars in which the mods cost more than the car.


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

How do you pick them up if you dont have a car? Will your mom drive you? or maybe you are lucky enough to have a bike with a banana seat.


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

InIndiana said:


> Yes, lets spend 30,000$ on a car that cost 15,000. Ok ITS A HONDA CIVIC. A BITCH CAR. AN EVOLUTION I MIGHT UNDERSTAND. BUT A HONDA CIVIC? If Paul Walker and Vin Diesel asked to run a train on you, you would let them wouldn't you? You probably dream about souping up your car to make yourself look like just another fast and furious poser. Thats what everyone else sees when they see souped up civics on the road.. Piece of sh*t cars in which the mods cost more than the car.


You are aware there are countless civics that would walk on EVO's and cost 1/3 the price right? And yes, Vin Diesel is my hero.. Hell I even overnight parts from japan to make my ride as cool as his.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Still a bitch car.


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I know for one thing, Im way more interested in a guy that has fish than a guy that has built up a rice rocket.


 hey over here ! i have fish! HEY LADY DON'T WALK AWAY I HAVE FISH !( she's gone) oh wait ms natt and other intelligent women enjoy fish i better go home and post... no better idea i'll get a civic and put a p tank in the back instead of a stereo that rattles my pos car to pieces


----------



## Newbee007 (May 29, 2004)

Here's a link to some of their hero's

All their hero's


----------



## OoH (Nov 28, 2003)

picking up women at the pet store ..
damn those sexy hairy beasts.. thier fish aura is amazingly tantalizing...
wonder what she would look like in a fish suit...I'll do her like theres no tomorrow


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

yeah man, so many times im out and this "civic" or whatever prelude pulls up, tryin to race my stock 2.8L S10, i mean, like wtf are they doing... they buy these lil lx model and buy a k & N and a muffler and tip and think there car has somthing. there car would be lucky to hit 15.7 1/4 mile. my dad has a vette, now thats a car, and he gets these panzys pullin up tryin to race, like i just shake my head, why even waste the gas, especially at the price of gas now. also they woman in there cars are only with them because of the car. if thats what makes u happy then


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

OoH said:


> picking up women at the pet store ..
> damn those sexy hairy beasts.. thier fish aura is amazingly tantalizing...
> wonder what she would look like in a fish suit...I'll do her like theres no tomorrow


 He knows what im talking about! I masterbate daily to that image.


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

spilokillerdude said:


> yeah man, so many times im out and this "civic" or whatever prelude pulls up, tryin to race my stock 2.8L S10, i mean, like wtf are they doing... they buy these lil lx model and buy a k & N and a muffler and tip and think there car has somthing. there car would be lucky to hit 15.7 1/4 mile. my dad has a vette, now thats a car, and he gets these panzys pullin up tryin to race, like i just shake my head, why even waste the gas, especially at the price of gas now. also they woman in there cars are only with them because of the car. if thats what makes u happy then


 Ok ok.. time to actually get down to facts now..

I invite you to come read our boards and understand us more. 99% of our 18,000 members realize we ARE slow as dog sh*t. I am one of them. I have not even touched my engine as the gains are not worth the money. However.. there are still TONS of your stereotypical ricers out there. The majority of us at 7thgencivic.com pride ourself on making tastful modifications and we scoff at the "ricers" as much as you do. Big wings, huge exhausts, altezza lights, stickers, outrageous body kits, neon lights, etc.. the list goes on an on, are severely hated with our site and most of the real import community.

Take the time to browse our members gallery and take a look at the time and effort some people have put in their cars. Im sure you all pride yourself on your tanks and fish, and thats cool. Your hobby is your hobby, this is ours. Fast and the Furious DESTROYED the image tuners were out for. The fact of the matter is, we all hate that movie and what it did to the whole import scene. Every impressionable person who saw it felt the need to throw on a big wing and a rediculous exhaust and zip around town thinking they owned the place. Every group of people has its extremes and unfortunately our group has far too many.

We are not all F&TF fanboys as some of you may think, so come and take a look at what we really are about.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nofriends said:


> OoH said:
> 
> 
> > picking up women at the pet store ..
> ...


 as do I. Welcome to the site nofriends


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

Here, ill even give you a pic of my car. I dont think its extreme or tasteless at all. Flame on it if you want, but Ive put a lot of time an effort into it to make it what I want it to be. Im sure thats something you all can identify with in one way or another.


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

i like to feb my bike when they pull up get them all worked up and watchem burn off there tires then i slowly ride away .


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

Ive had my ass handed to me pleny of times by bikes, but its al in good fun.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nofriends said:


> Ive had my ass handed to me pleny of times by bikes, but its al in good fun.


 I believe your car is tasteful.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

yea its a nice car, i agree that F&F killed it, i own a 300zx, i hear all the time that blah blah ur a poser wanna be fast and the furious blah blah, its like dude man i owned this car like 4 years before that movie came out.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i havent even seen the too fast to furious and i dont plan on it either


----------



## Newbee007 (May 29, 2004)

nofriends said:


> spilokillerdude said:
> 
> 
> > yeah man, so many times im out and this "civic" or whatever prelude pulls up, tryin to race my stock 2.8L S10, i mean, like wtf are they doing... they buy these lil lx model and buy a k & N and a muffler and tip and think there car has somthing. there car would be lucky to hit 15.7 1/4 mile. my dad has a vette, now thats a car, and he gets these panzys pullin up tryin to race, like i just shake my head, why even waste the gas, especially at the price of gas now. also they woman in there cars are only with them because of the car. if thats what makes u happy then
> ...


 Well said









Nice to see an import guy with a healthy dose of maturity.

Welcome.


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments guys







Ive looked at some your pics in the gallery section and there are some very nice setups going on.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

> Ive looked at some your pics in the gallery section and there are some very nice setups going on.


hell yea


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

least we dont masturbate every night to a worn out dvd of the fast and the furious..







^^^ cheap shot sorry...







BUT for the record i get ass about 3 times a week and i have a 96 4x4 :laugh:


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

haha, there are some hot girls in F&F man... Thats all I paid attention to while watching.


----------



## nemesis (May 19, 2004)

im glad to see that everyone is finally being friendly


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i respect the work anyone puts into anything they do especially when you can tell

from the work that they take pride in there work

can i be your friend :laugh:

your gonna have to change your name now









funny how it looks like we gained a member from a little battle


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I love that victoria secret girl in your sig


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I love that victoria secret girl in your sig


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

nofriends said:


> Here, ill even give you a pic of my car. I dont think its extreme or tasteless at all. Flame on it if you want, but Ive put a lot of time an effort into it to make it what I want it to be. Im sure thats something you all can identify with in one way or another.


 looks like you live in track home suburbian hell

were every house looks the same, have you ever pulled up to the wrong house

after a couple beers at the bar after work


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

nofriends said:


> Ive had my ass handed to me pleny of times by bikes, but its al in good fun.


 no worries welcome but hey pisst pisst keep this on the low down pisst pisst wana buy some drugs err i mean fish i got some sweet south american happening today i'll give you a deal we got blacks, reds, and some rare stuff i can't mention right now


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

nah, its not as bad as the pic makes it look. There are a lot of houses, but its still home


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Xenon said:


> nofriends said:
> 
> 
> > Ive had my ass handed to me pleny of times by bikes, but its al in good fun.
> ...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

my legend grows....


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Nofriends heres one for you. Drive your car down here and I will pull my dam Ford 2003 F-350 over your rice buring piece.


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Nofriends heres one for you. Drive your car down here and I will pull my dam Ford 2003 F-350 over your rice buring piece.:laugh:


 dude give it up plz


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

clean ride nofriends. i can relate to how the riceboy image has ruined the import community. not all are posers...i own a honda and S10s want to race me all the time and not vice versa


----------



## prod (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah, what nofriends said.

Most of us are not ricers, though some are... they're usually shunned from the site, or don't post because they're afraid.

My car is pretty!


----------



## JTTeGx (Jun 10, 2004)

hey everyone,

most of us 7thgeners on that site arent ricers btw. everytime someone bashes a civic.. they always mention altezzas/wing/kit/muffler :rock: what gives? you'd be suprise to see a 12 sec all motor honda. but anyways, its good to see everyone is getting along.









i thought i would share too... my car is an 2003 civic coupe

*edited, took out car pic due to complaining







*


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

This sin't a car site go back to where you came from and we all will be better.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I drive a 2002 Civic coupe - never done anything to it besides changing oil, don't like messing with cars

Now that we've all kissed and made up, let's move on, shall we ?


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> This sin't a car site go back to where you came from and we all will be better.


 The Lounge
This forum is reserved for any and all topics that are not related to fishkeeping. 
WARNING: This forum contains material considered PG-13 in nature.


----------



## JTTeGx (Jun 10, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> This sin't a car site go back to where you came from and we all will be better.


 and neither is www.7thgencivic.com a fish site either. and this is the off topic forum right?


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

JTTeGx said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> most of us 7thgeners on that site arent ricers btw. everytime someone bashes a civic.. they always mention altezzas/wing/kit/muffler :rock: what gives? you'd be suprise to see a 12 sec all motor honda. but anyways, its good to see everyone is getting along.
> 
> ...


 thats a clean looking car...is it lowered any? looks it


----------



## prod (Jun 11, 2004)

hahahah








Nofriends
















Puddjuice


----------



## prod (Jun 11, 2004)

Memphis said:


> JTTeGx said:
> 
> 
> > hey everyone,
> ...


 looks like about a 2 inch drop.


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

what motor mods?


----------



## JTTeGx (Jun 10, 2004)

front - 2.1" ish drop
rear - about a 1.8" ish drop

short ram intake & hi flow cat for now


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

1.75" on mine


----------



## nofriends (Jun 10, 2004)

here is everything on my car..

Year:
2002

Body Style:
Coupe

Vehicle Make:
Honda

Vehicle Model:
Civic LX

Engine/Performance Modifications:
Magnaflow Catback 
Custom 2.5" Bent Piping 
AEM CAI

Suspension/Wheel Modifications:
Goldline 1.75" Drop Springs 
Revo Camber Kit
Exel 17" S7's

Exterior Modifications:
DIY Cleared Headlights
Shaved Emblems
7thgen sticker! ack!

I.C.E.:
Eclipse CD 5423 Deck
Eclipse 200x4 Amp
BA RC820 Fronts 
BA SL95 Rears
10w7 coming sooooooon....

Other Modifications:
Cobra Radar/Laser

Future Modifications:
99 M3 or STI


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

nice i had a friend of mine that had a accord tricked out was sweet, but one time i was out with him he got dusted by a 300z twin, he kept it interesting though


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i drive a geo tracker heres my mods

4 horse power

worn cracked tires

needs an oil change

cats use the rag top as a hamock


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

my dream car - 1996 300zx twin turbo


----------



## prod (Jun 11, 2004)

spilokillerdude said:


> my dream car - 1996 300zx twin turbo


 Very nice cars, VERY HIGH insurance.... and bad on gas.

Fast as hell though.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Puddjuice said:


> This sin't a car site go back to where you came from and we all will be better.


 please refrain from flaming our guests.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

...please don't feed the jack-ass..


----------



## Ralphie917 (May 3, 2004)

so wait, not flaming, or insulting....but whats the deal with Black rims? I like changing wheels from stock on all my cars/trucks that ive had, but why does everyone go with black?


----------



## nofriends2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Puddjuice said:
> 
> 
> > This sin't a car site go back to where you came from and we all will be better.
> ...


 Some guest... you decided to ban me after I played nice? GG asshat.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

nofriends2 said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Puddjuice said:
> ...


 Creation of a second account after being banned is frowned upon here.

On an unrelated note, I'd love to see what this would do to those uber-expensive electronics.

-PK


----------



## nofriends2 (Jun 11, 2004)

well in all fairness your banning method is pretty damn weak.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> i drive a geo tracker heres my mods
> 
> 4 horse power
> 
> ...


 HAHAHAHA


----------



## OoH (Nov 28, 2003)

why would you ban nofriends, i havn't heard anything vulgar come out of his mouth


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

OoH said:


> why would you ban nofriends, i havn't heard anything vulgar come out of his mouth


 he didnt seem that bad to me either unless it was to get some of our own members

to calm down


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nofriends2 said:


> well in all fairness your banning method is pretty damn weak.


Dipshit, I didnt ban your IP because I felt you might have better things to do then play games on this site. Consider that error rectified.

He was banned for this: An obvious topic made to troll:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=44024


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Why does everyone have to hate on others hobbys? Modding cars is my #1 hobby, fish keeping is #2. Here is a big old







to everyone putting down my hobby.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Why does everyone have to hate on others hobbys? Modding cars is my #1 hobby, fish keeping is #2. Here is a big old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What if your hobby is hating on other people's hobbys ?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> nofriends2 said:
> 
> 
> > well in all fairness your banning method is pretty damn weak.
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Why does everyone have to hate on others hobbys? Modding cars is my #1 hobby, fish keeping is #2. Here is a big old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love your sig :laugh:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Why does everyone have to hate on others hobbys? Modding cars is my #1 hobby, fish keeping is #2. Here is a big old
> ...


 You would have to hate on yourself for having a hobby.


----------



## widepud (Apr 28, 2004)

easy on the civic driving people. i have a civic.but unlike alot of people , i know that since mine doesnt have a vtec,its not fast. i hate those [email protected] drivin around in a civic dx like they got a race car, mines a 97 shitpile.personaly, i like civics, i like the ones people dump a ton of money into,..but where i live, theres all these assbags drivin around in a civic dx,w/ nothing more than a mufler, or even a tip for a mufler thinking they just stepped off the set of fast and furious.nothing against the movies,...well the 2nd one sucked ass,but i guess i have more of a problem w/ morons.basicly,...if you dump a ton of money into youre car,..cool, i wish i had it to spend on a car, but i got too many other hobbies. but if youre a moron, w/ just a cool mufler,or you got a intake on youre car,and think you got a race car, ....you are truely one of the people i hate.
sorry to rant like that, i just gotta get it out every once in a while


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Any guy who thinks they can get girls by their car is pretty f*cking stupid...girls aren't impressed by cars..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Any guy who thinks they can get girls by their car is pretty f*cking stupid...girls aren't impressed by cars..


 Amen to that.


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I hope not. I want to go to sleep tonight, plus they have many more members


 Xenon -- that's cuz civics are like tampons, every p*ssy has one.


----------

